# Smith motor wheel?



## Todd G (Sep 21, 2021)

I found this engine in an old barn. Seems to be related to bicycles? Stamped Smith motor wheel. Interesting thing was what possibly is the serial number stamped on the block? It says 0001 or 0007. Any info on what this is would be great. I’m new here! Thanks Todd


----------



## catfish (Sep 21, 2021)

It's missing about half of the parts. But it is a Smith Motor Wheel. The mounting brackets are impossible to find. Look around the barn...


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Nov 20, 2021)

How much?


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 20, 2021)

Not all those motors where used for bikes.  That one has all the goodies on it if you where not going to use it on a bike.  @toys4dwb1 is a extremely knowledgeable person on these.  I had 5 of them in the last couple years.


----------



## firefite (Feb 11, 2022)

catfish said:


> It's missing about half of the parts. But it is a Smith Motor Wheel. The mounting brackets are impossible to find. Look around the barn...
> 
> View attachment 1482423


----------



## firefite (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm looking for any Smith motor wheel parts, I have complete engine and engine wheel. Dave


----------

